# Holiday advice for me please....



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I have had a shit couple of months and need to get away just by myself for 4 or 5 days.

Any ideas, UK or abroad?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

depends how far you want to go, but just to get away from it all...

http://www.pangkorlautresort.com/


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

cuTTsy said:


> depends how far you want to go, but just to get away from it all...
> 
> http://www.pangkorlautresort.com/


Looks fantastic, but probably too far for a short space of time.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Lucky enough to go on honeymoon there  

Stayed here once very nice as well just for a short break

http://www.manorhouse.co.uk/EXCLUSIVE_H ... hotel.aspx


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

cuTTsy said:


> Lucky enough to go on honeymoon there
> 
> Stayed here once very nice as well just for a short break
> 
> http://www.manorhouse.co.uk/EXCLUSIVE_H ... hotel.aspx


The Manor House is lovely but only 25 miles from me so it won't be like I have gone away anywhere!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > Lucky enough to go on honeymoon there
> ...


oops! So this would be no good for your child friendly holiday either http://www.calcotmanor.co.uk/

Was thinking about going...


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

cuTTsy said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > cuTTsy said:
> ...


No it wouldn't really :lol: , the holiday I am looking for is just for me and me only!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Amsterdam :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

nutts said:


> Amsterdam :roll: :roll: :wink:


Had enough sex last night to last me for a couple of weeks, so looking for something else at the mo!! Check your phone! :lol: :wink:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

If you're wanting a 'getaway from it all holiday' visit the North West Highlands.

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Amsterdam :roll: :roll: :wink:
> ...


Why, did you take pictures  :lol: :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

That would be telling!! :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


And if you did....have you got my mobile number...??

:wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

:lol: I cannot say too much for reasons known to others, but yes I have got pics and yes it was amazing.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Multiprocess said:


> :lol: I cannot say too much for reasons known to others, but yes I have got pics and yes it was amazing.


Prove it :lol:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

thebears said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: I cannot say too much for reasons known to others, but yes I have got pics and yes it was amazing.
> ...


Wish I could Dale, but sadly not at the moment, ask me in 6 months! :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Anyway, back to the holiday.

I would suggest North Devon - plenty of hideaways to get away from it all. I would have suggested a place we used to stay in - unbelievably peaceful... but we've since heard that it's changed hands and gone downhill - very sad.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Anywhere with a bit more heat, not too hot, just a bit.

Spain, Canaries anywhere else?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Marrakech?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

just come back from Plama on a business trip, stayed out for the weekend as well. 20 deg, sunny and plenty to do.

I'd head for Madrid and Barcelona for a long weekend.

Lee I have set a diary reminder for 6 months :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Corby :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Blyth


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

thebears said:


> just come back from Plama on a business trip, stayed out for the weekend as well. 20 deg, sunny and plenty to do.
> 
> I'd head for Madrid and Barcelona for a long weekend.
> 
> Lee I have set a diary reminder for 6 months :wink:


Dale, where did you stay in Palma, it looks good and the flights from Bristol are well cheap.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> I have had a shit couple of months and need to get away just by myself for 4 or 5 days.
> 
> Any ideas, UK or abroad?


Guernsey. It's stunning in spring. Can easily fly from Bristol. My first choice.

Isles of Scilly. Not quite 'open' but ideal to get away from it all.

Different pace.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Multiprocess said:


> Dale, where did you stay in Palma, it looks good and the flights from Bristol are well cheap.


i stayed in the _Melia Palas Atenea _and our guests stayed at the _Hotel AC Ciutat de Palma_ The latter was ver nice, both just outside the old town and alot of bars and clubs (they dont get going to 12 and open till about 6am)

Good tapas resturant up near the Cathederal http://www.taberna.name

Hire a car and you can check out the coast and the beaches etc.
Port d'Andatrx is also a very nice fishing port/marina with some good resturants.

Dale


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

If it was just me on my own Las Vegas


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Hilly10 said:


> If it was just me on my own Las Vegas


Yep thats a good place to blow some steam off....... :wink:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

How about a couple of days at the Ring. May 10th, 11th and 12th it's open to the public. You can bond with other like minded petrol heads.

I'm there 10th and 11th.  You can show me the pictures :-*


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Sod the holiday! I want to know why you had so much sex last night and then next day you need to disappear for 4 days on your own.

You can text me if you don't want to explain all on the forum :roll:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> Sod the holiday! I want to know why you had so much sex last night and then next day you need to disappear for 4 days on your own.
> 
> You can text me if you don't want to explain all on the forum :roll:


Nicely put Lisa :lol:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

You don't head up a motor sport governing body do you? :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

cuTTsy said:


> You don't head up a motor sport governing body do you? :wink:


Exactly what I was thinking :lol: (but I know he doesn't :roll: )


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Amsterdam :roll: :roll: :wink:
> ...


Send me more


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> Sod the holiday! I want to know why you had so much sex last night and then next day you need to disappear for 4 days on your own.
> 
> You can text me if you don't want to explain all on the forum :roll:


The Rohypnol is just starting to wear off :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I wish I did head up the FIA, but sadly I don't.

I also wish it was an orgy I had but sadly only one girl, well not sadly as she was amazing........ 

So anyway, I have booked Palma in Majorca and have found all of the necessary establishments to make my trip as enjoyable as possible. :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Multiprocess said:


> I wish I did head up the FIA, but sadly I don't.
> 
> I also wish it was an orgy I had but sadly only one girl, well not sadly as she was amazing........
> 
> So anyway, I have booked Palma in Majorca and have found all of the necessary establishments to make my trip as enjoyable as possible. :wink:


You did'nt get them from me.......You'll have to share when you get back.

Hope you enjoy seeing as put you on to it in the first place :roll:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

The internet is such a useful tool!!! :wink:

You'll be in trouble Dale, if it's a load of crap, I am staying at the hotel your clients stayed in as well! :lol: :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Multiprocess said:


> The internet is such a useful tool!!! :wink:
> 
> You'll be in trouble Dale, if it's a load of crap, I am staying at the hotel your clients stayed in as well! :lol: :wink:


The even said there were bed warmes every night :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

thebears said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > The internet is such a useful tool!!! :wink:
> ...


Is that what they call hookers in Palma?!?!?! :wink:


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

cuTTsy said:


> Lucky enough to go on honeymoon there
> 
> Stayed here once very nice as well just for a short break
> 
> http://www.manorhouse.co.uk/EXCLUSIVE_H ... hotel.aspx


cuTTsy this place looks like a belter, you just put an idea in my head thanks    Roll on August


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Multiprocess is just down the road so would have a better opinion, I stayed there for a coupe of nights and it was great. Make sure you book things like picnics early as I tried the night before and was too late... I would go back again. Make sure you get good rooms as the cottages seemed a little small. Enjoy.


----------

